# Hello! Newbie looking for pointers!



## CristinaLlorens (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi All,


I’ve recently become involved in fitness and martial arts as I’m working on a project on it – an event this July.


Throughout the project, we’ll be producing articles and other types of commentary to appeal to followers and newcomers of fitness and martial arts.


I thought it would be a good idea to get your opinions on these as you are likely to know a lot more than me on the matter quite frankly!


Of course, I will aim to respect all forum rules – thanks and look forward to your comments!


Cristina


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm not quite sure if this is what you're looking for but martial arts is a great fitness session even just doing basic moves helps your fitness and personally I find using a gym boring like running on a treadmill I prefer to go out running but martial arts gets you fit and it teaches you stuff


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 23, 2016)

What sort of event are you talking about? What sort of activities/presentations/classes/instructors/etc will be present?

If I'm understanding your question, you're asking about suggestions for articles which will be published somewhere (newsletter? blog? Facebook event page?) in advance of the event to drum up interest. Is that correct?

If so, my recommendations would be as follows:

Get articles written by actual subject matter experts. Don't try to read a few sources and then write something up yourself. There's way too much misinformation out there and if you don't have some background in the field you're likely to perpetuate some of it. If you don't have subject matter experts available to write something for you, then get permission to reprint something that has already been written or just provide links to available sources.

Make sure those articles are relevant to whatever will actually be covered at your event. Both fitness and martial arts are large fields with many subcategories. There's no point in providing articles on (for example) HIIT or Choy Li Fut if neither of those are going to be featured at your event.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 23, 2016)

Greetings Cristina, and welcome to MT!  

As mentioned by Tony, what type of event are you working on, and what types of fitness and martial arts are you marketing towards?


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Cristina.


----------



## CristinaLlorens (Feb 24, 2016)

Many thanks for your responses and suggestions!


To give you a bit more info, I’m organising a “world power show” this July which is looking to bring a few different disciplines under one roof for 2 days to produce a show piece of sorts.


So one of my tasks is to work with partners (as well as produce in-house) some articles that may be of interest to people following the various disciplines.


My apologies if the above post wasn’t too clear but essentially I wanted to run the articles by you guys as and when they are ready just to see if they are any good or if you find them interesting – some of them are videos and other “info” pieces made by our partners.


And of course, as this is essentially an event celebrating all things [martial arts/bodybuilding/fitness] if anyone here wanted to get involved in any way, please let me know – worth a chat!


Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## Whitespace (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to MT, even though I am new also.

Btw friendly tip if you want a good work out with martial arts its best to set up a obstacle course filled with dummy's/Bob's and throw various techniques at each stop many times. In between these stops can be anything from a ground ladder to specific long jumps. Pick your poison.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 24, 2016)

What styles of martial arts will be represented?  I wouldn't produce too many articles on, say Shaolin Kung Fu if there's no one presenting/demoing anything about it.

If your focus is fitness in the martial arts, I'd look more into the competitive arts - MMA, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jujitsu, point fighting Tae Kwon Do and Karate.

Please be sure to not exclude the non-competitive arts too.  With those, you can focus on the tradition, history, and spiritual and wellness aspects.

All martial arts aren't sports/competitive, heavily fitness orientated, heavily spiritually based,  and so.    Just like everything else, there's a huge variety.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 24, 2016)

Where will this event be hosted?


----------



## CristinaLlorens (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tips guys.
We are talking about mixed martial arts: Kung Fu, Capoeira, Sumo, Breaking, Chessboxing, Mexican wrestling, Kickboxing, Muay Thai, Stick fighting and Wrestling are our martial arts shows/competitions.
We don't want to exclude the non-competitive arts! (Very sensible advice) In fact, we wrote an article about the power of the mind, how you can connect the exercise with your thoughts to achieve your goals. Which I think includes all martial arts categories?


----------



## CristinaLlorens (Feb 24, 2016)

The event will be hosted at ExCel London. 2nd & 3rd July


----------



## Whitespace (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds nice to me! Don't forget your Karate and some russian styles.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 24, 2016)

For those asking questions about it
World Power Show 2016 | The leading new Show & Expo for fitness enthusiasts


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 24, 2016)

Off topic, but is chessboxing still popular? Considering that those are two of my favorite pastimes, I was always interested in it, but never really saw anything for it in NY/NJ.


----------



## CristinaLlorens (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, it is! I fact, it's very trendy in London


----------

